# Three Local #1 stagehands injured at Golden Theatre.



## Van (Jun 27, 2019)

3 stagehands working at "The Golden Theater" on West 45th, NYC have been injured when a Mule Block fell from the grid. At least one injury was categorized as 'Serious' by sources on site. All three were apparently transported to a local Hospital. 
The play "Hillary and Clinton" closed there Sunday night.


----------



## danTt (Jun 27, 2019)

Scary... working in theaters with people and loose parts overhead is such a common occurrence in a load in.

Does anyone happen to know what the local one policy on hard hat usage is?


----------



## Van (Jun 27, 2019)

I do not, I would assume they require them, especially when there are folks over them. I'm waiting for another report from a friend on site.


----------



## Van (Jun 27, 2019)

This Article says 'Falling pipe' lists several injuries and says it was a 'Pipe' other report I heard said it was a Mule Block and that the post story was not accurate. 

https://nypost.com/2019/06/27/three...-injured-by-falling-pipe-in-broadway-theater/


----------



## venuetech (Jun 28, 2019)

looks like they updated the story to read "a piece of rigging equipment " the headline remains Hope these guys are on the mend!


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 28, 2019)

Okay, now I've heard it was a Mule Block, Mule Stand, "pipe" or just "rigging".

Given the general description of a "pipe", it makes me suspect that it was a Mule Stand. 

Anybody have any more solid details?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 28, 2019)

Were they loading in or still loading out? Show closed day before but two articles said loading in. And all on a "catwalk" which I would guess some of us might call a gallery or fly gallery. And building inspectors; why not OSHA?


----------



## Van (Jun 28, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Were they loading in or still loading out? Show closed day before but two articles said loading in. And all on a "catwalk" which I would guess some of us might call a gallery or fly gallery. And building inspectors; why not OSHA?


From what I understand loading out. Hands were on the mid-bridge loading gallery, still waiting for more clarification.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 28, 2019)

That makes sense. I think journalists didn't grasp in is down and out is up and so on.

"All three workers are in stable condition, city officials said. The stagehands were unloading equipment and putting together a set at the theater when a metal stand fell on top of them."

All now reported in stable condition.


----------



## kicknargel (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone know any more about this?

http://bway.ly/6btvzk#https://nypos...-injured-by-falling-pipe-in-broadway-theater/


----------



## Van (Jul 1, 2019)

"A mule block stand fell from the grid to the fly floor level. Guy #1 took most of the hit. Major head wound. Relief hole in his skull for swelling. He is supposed to be out of the hospital sometime this week. Guy#2 got part of his ear cut off. Guy #3 has a broken wrist. They were both released the next day. 
It happened during a restore. A hand was in the grid and tasked with hooking up stuff to send down on a chain motor. He set the mule stand next to the grid hatch. Made a move and it fell. It will be a long recovery for guy #1. " 
An accident. Sobering reminder that "There but for the grace of god go I."


----------



## Van (Jul 2, 2019)

Btw, a gofundme has been set up to aid in these folks recovery. Guy #1 is going to need it

https://www.gofundme.com/f/nyc-stag...medium=social&utm_campaign=fb_dn_postdonate_r


----------



## Bob Musser (Jul 8, 2019)

Hope they recover well and quickly, and that we're all even more careful up in the air.


----------

